# So Really, How Do Seniors Feel About FaceBook?



## fureverywhere (Jul 9, 2016)

Okay from what I've observed...the oldest boy and wife record virtually every meal...I missed the birth of my grandboy...it was on FB TWO Days before he got me by phone. The only things I've discovered by FB was that my Junior high school crush turned into a really handsome man. Oh and my grown daughter thinks I really, really failed her...well sucks to be me. Bob oh baby yeah...I am so ready


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## happytime (Jul 9, 2016)

I love FB, I have gotten together with so many friends fromway back when. A guy I used to run around with in HS found me , he's still a hunk. We spent alot of time together played guitar an he played banjo. Who would have thought we would ever connect again. I go back home at least once a year, who knows maybe we will get togetheragain.........that would be nice.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 9, 2016)

I love Facebook... no...it does not 'replace real life'... I have a life...and I love Facebook. I have found old friends I haven't seen in YEARS. I think its a way for people from different countries to REALLY understand each other without government/political programming. I don't worry about people 'lying' on FB... you get what you concentrate upon...If you 'believe in' bad experiences, you can be sure they will appear...  I think Facebook is fun!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 9, 2016)

Okay so if old crush, assuming he is still alive and I have an upper denture and have lived a life? But we still totally understand the music...take me home!!! But I can understand how you can make connections like never before.


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2016)

I have friends on FB. All of my old boyfriends look like absolutely awful which is sad, and a couple of them died within the last year which makes me feel like a fossil. It's nice to reconnect with old friends though, and keep in touch with family and old neighbors. I'm not a FB addict. But it has some good points.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 10, 2016)

I live in the middle of BF Hawaii.  Facebook is the only social life I have...........................


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2016)

Love it.  It is the best way to keep in touch with family and friends in the UK, US, Australia and South Africa.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 10, 2016)

Still haven't worked out how to use it.

It's totally beyond me, like Twitter!


----------



## Debby (Jul 10, 2016)

I used to used FB to keep in touch with our girls but we've all kind of drifted away from it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2016)

I love Facebook..  But then again, my friends are adults and don't post every time they use the bathroom...  I have been able to remain friends with old co-workers and I have reconnected with old classmates way back to grammar school.   If someone happens to post something I don't like... I simply click on the little down arrow in the right upper corner and "Hide" the post.  If they continue... I unfollow them..   I can control what I see..and eliminate what I don't want to see.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

Use it all the time.  Lately I've been using it as a place to upload photos that I've worked on in my new software, sharing them with a group that also uses the same packages.  Good way to get help or get creative comments.  

I also use the instant message capabilities to send/receive quick notes and pictures to friends and family.  I find I'm sharing less and less on there about the goings on in my personal life, but will occasionally share a funny story or news item.  I too "unfollow" friends or family members whose content I find objectionable.

It's also been great for re-connecting with folks that I worked with over the years.  There may not be a lot of contact, but it's a way of keeping that connection with them.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 10, 2016)

It's good for keeping up with the family. But like many here, don't understand the need to post pics of every meal of the day. And some of the links many share are pretty silly too. But, what's silly to me is not to others.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

Bullie76 said:


> It's good for keeping up with the family. But like many here, don't understand the need to post pics of every meal of the day. And some of the links many share are pretty silly too. But, what's silly to me is not to others.



Every once in a while I'll post a food picture, but it's related to something special.  As an example, when I turned 60 we went out to The Capital Grille for one of the best meals I've every experienced.  Everything was amazing.  I shared that because I was so blown away by how special the event was.  The other times I've shared food pictures has been if I or my wife put a lot of effort into preparing something special in the kitchen.  I'll show the end result and maybe post a recipe, but agree with others sometimes my FB friends go over the top with either food pics or selfies.  I have some young nieces who seem enamored with pictures of themselves.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2016)

Use it all the time. I have a great group of friends and old school mates. I enjoy posting pictures and anything to do with dogs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Every once in a while I'll post a food picture, but it's related to something special.  As an example, when I turned 60 we went out to The Capital Grille for one of the best meals I've every experienced.  Everything was amazing.  I shared that because I was so blown away by how special the event was.  The other times I've shared food pictures has been if I or my wife put a lot of effort into preparing something special in the kitchen.  I'll show the end result and maybe post a recipe, but agree with others sometimes my FB friends go over the top with either food pics or selfies.  I have some young nieces who seem enamored with pictures of themselves.



We love Capital Grille too... a wonderful special occasion place


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Every once in a while I'll post a food picture, but it's related to something special.  As an example, when I turned 60 we went out to The Capital Grille for one of the best meals I've every experienced.  Everything was amazing.  I shared that because I was so blown away by how special the event was.  The other times I've shared food pictures has been if I or my wife put a lot of effort into preparing something special in the kitchen.  I'll show the end result and maybe post a recipe, but agree with others sometimes my FB friends go over the top with either food pics or selfies.  I have some young nieces who seem enamored with pictures of themselves.



I don't post a lot of food pics unless it's something special - colourful curries in Thailand, a cocktail or bottle of beer pic which includes a beachside view or my foot hanging over the side of a boat.  Or food shots I consider artistic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2016)

What I hate is something called "VagueBooking".    I have a person on my friends list who does this all the time...  Posts like "things are going badly pray for me"   or   more bad news.. please keep me in your thoughts"   WTF...  What's wrong??  IMO it's a way to get attention from people..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> What I hate is something called "VagueBooking".    I have a person on my friends list who does this all the time...  Posts like "things are going badly pray for me"   or   more bad news.. please keep me in your thoughts"   WTF...  What's wrong??  IMO it's a way to get attention from people..



My DIL has done things like that.  Hate it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> What I hate is something called "VagueBooking".    I have a person on my friends list who does this all the time...  Posts like "things are going badly pray for me"   or   more bad news.. please keep me in your thoughts"   WTF...  What's wrong??  IMO it's a way to get attention from people..



OMG, yes!  I have a relative who does this.  Drives me nuts!


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 10, 2016)

Facebook always seemed too public to me and I don't have time or means to post pictures and deal with comments. I also don't have a fancy cell phone and if I don't know what anyone is saying about me, I cannot care!  I was on LinkedIn but gave that up too - too public and free with their information.  I also don't text and I guess that leaves me out of many loops but e-mail works just fine for me and I must admit that I really miss hand-written letters.  I used to send photos and letters home almost every week when the children were little.  My mother used to write to her mother every Sunday afternoon.  Something to be said for a little quiet time.

I AM a member of my alumni site as well as Ravelry (knitters & weavers, etc) and Pinterest and here.


----------



## Lynk (Jul 10, 2016)

I like Facebook.  It is a good way to keep up with family and friends.  I do not have anyone I do not personally know on it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 10, 2016)

It's a great way to see the day to day adventures of my Grandkids and what the family is doing. I talk on the phone to my friends and relatives, which for me, is far better than Facebook. I still love the anticipation of opening a letter that I received from family or a friend . I have to admit, it doesn't happen very often, most folks are busy tapping away. Call me old fashioned, but I love greeting cards,the real ones,the kind you hold in your hand. I have little flower magnets with a hook. I punch a hole in the corner of the card and display it on my refrigerator door. The real special ones I save, and yes, I do look at them from time to time. Usually on a snowy winters day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> Facebook always seemed too public to me and I don't have time or means to post pictures and deal with comments. I also don't have a fancy cell phone and if I don't know what anyone is saying about me, I cannot care!
> 
> I also don't text and I guess that leaves me out of many loops but e-mail works just fine for me and I must admit that I really miss hand-written letters.  I used to send photos and letters home almost every week when the children were little.  My mother used to write to her mother every Sunday afternoon.  Something to be said for a little quiet time.



I never had a desire to join facebook or twitter.  I keep contact with a few friends and relatives via email, snail mail, or phone.  I spoke to my sister recently and she's always wanting me to join FB, she had some pictures there for me to see.  I told her (once again), that I wouldn't be joining so she could just email me a pic or two, like I do with her.

Well, she ended up giving me her password and I went there and checked it out.  It was good to see her photos, that's about it.  Like you Myquest, I have a plain flip phone and just use it for short phone calls when needed.  I have never sent a text in my life.  I still send cards on special occasions and write some letters now and then.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 10, 2016)

I use it mostly to keep up on with the lives of my sister's children and am happy to say it appears they're pretty much all doing quite well in life.  I've watched them go through high school college, have families, I get to see the births of babies.  They always reach out to let me know if there's a new baby on the horizon.  My favorite nephew always lets me know, directly, what changes in life he's going through, if not by phone then by PM on FB.  

I have a short Friend list as I rarely friend people who I'm not personally connected to on a real friendship level.  For a while I was friends with my, former, one true love, but, had to unfriend him as I just couldn't stand getting updates on his day to day life even though he rarely ever post, still, it was just too weird after a while knowing things I didn't want to be privy to.  I have to say, he is still as handsome as ever and in great physical form.    I am still FB friends with another ex, but we are still very good friends in life anyway and talk on the phone ever so often as well, not romantically, just very good, it seems forever friends.

I enjoy seeing what some of my friends are up to, most aren't obsessive with the pictures and posting of their activities and those who were, were un-followed instantly.  I do participate in a few groups like TWD TV show fan groups and a couple of other types of groups like, Hands Across America.  Over all the experiences have been good.  Except when I had to change my account when someone hijacked my old one, but that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 10, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Still haven't worked out how to use it.
> 
> It's totally beyond me, like Twitter!



Haha. Last week my brother posted a happy Birthday to his best friend of 65 years and just posted it to FB in general,not to his buddie`s actual page. So my niece posts "Daddy,you need to post that to Lennie`s page". Then she asked me to please,please,please call him and walk him through it because she had had a really long day and was too tired to do it. Well,I had JUST gone through the whole thing with my hubs,who wasn`t getting it either,and wasn`t looking forward to going throughthe entire process again with my 79 year old brother lol. So my youngest daughter chimes in "I will call him and walk him through it!" Yay!! She called him and he has been happily posting away ever since lol.

I do love FB to see what everybody is up to and seeing pics of the grands and great grand every day-something I would never see otherwise. Sure,I would see the pics eventually but not every day. I am bummed though that there is now a very small window of time that you know what the older kids are up to. When they are old enough to have a FB,they post lots of stuff,but then they go over to Snapchat or whatever so we adults don`t see it all. Have to wait til they are grown up to see their posts again lol.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 10, 2016)

I guess I'm the grumpy old guy down the lane.  I don't use Face Book. I just don't like putting all that stuff about yourself on line. I probably got that from my mom, who said, "My business is MY business". Plus I'm finding lots of errors  in computer data. For example, according to my record, I'm supposed to have high blood pressure and I'm on meds for it. Well, I don't have high blood pressure and so, I don't take meds for it. I get it taken off, and it pops right back on. 
Bah, Humbug.


----------



## Bee (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't understand why people say they don't like putting a lot of personal stuff on Facebook and yet are quite happy to post it on an open forum such as this one where the world and his wife can read it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't like FB at all.  I don't give a **** for what other people I barely know are up to.  I don't use twitter and I don't text.  My view is,  the easier it is to stay in touch,  the nicer it is to be  incommunicado.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a FB account.  I am not as active on it as I used to be.  I got tired of all the crap that a lot of people post tons of every day.  I do check and see what my family is doing, though.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

I scan through it quickly during the day, but most of the stuff I don't care about.  One interesting feature that I've enjoyed has been the "groups" that form around all kinds of topics.  So, there's a group for Aurora HDR and one for MacPhun Software.  I use both programs for my photos and get lots of helpful advice from others this way.  Another neat find was a group devoted to my old home town where I lived as a boy.  It was fun to share stories and pictures with other members of the group who have lived there.  The town has changed so much since I lived there.  One time I found my old 8th grade yearbook and posted some shots of teachers.  Folks went nuts commenting on favorite teachers from years ago.  I think FB has changed so much.  You choose what (if anything) you want to share and who you want to share it with.  It's a good source for news that's trending on social media.  In general I like it, but I don't use it much for telling folks my personal business.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 10, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> Facebook always seemed too public to me and I don't have time or means to post pictures and deal with comments. I also don't have a fancy cell phone and if I don't know what anyone is saying about me, I cannot care!  I was on LinkedIn but gave that up too - too public and free with their information.  I also don't text and I guess that leaves me out of many loops but e-mail works just fine for me and I must admit that I really miss hand-written letters.  I used to send photos and letters home almost every week when the children were little.  My mother used to write to her mother every Sunday afternoon.  Something to be said for a little quiet time.
> 
> I AM a member of my alumni site as well as Ravelry (knitters & weavers, etc) and Pinterest and here.



I 'm not on facebook either.  I agree with you that it just seems way too public.  I don't care to share my life with the whole world.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 10, 2016)

Bee said:


> I can't understand why people say they don't like putting a lot of personal stuff on Facebook and yet are quite happy to post it on an open forum such as this one where the world and his wife can read it.



To me, this forum is a whole lot different than what I've seen on facebook.  We're as anonymous as we want to be and we're not posting, as a general rule, pictures and minutiae of our everyday lives.  And I think a lot fewer people read this forum than facebook.  I guess that if someone REALLY wanted to figure out who we are, they probably could, but why bother?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2016)

Unless you get hacked, FB is as private as you want it to be.  You can have only your family and dearest friends on FB.  No one else will see what you post.  My sister refuses to get on FB so I have to email her, but I refuse to make a special effort to email her photos that she could see if she joined FB.  Her kids have given up and send them to her in texts to her phone.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I scan through it quickly during the day, but most of the stuff I don't care about.  One interesting feature that I've enjoyed has been the "groups" that form around all kinds of topics.  So, there's a group for Aurora HDR and one for MacPhun Software.  I use both programs for my photos and get lots of helpful advice from others this way.  Another neat find was a group devoted to my old home town where I lived as a boy.  It was fun to share stories and pictures with other members of the group who have lived there.  The town has changed so much since I lived there.  One time I found my old 8th grade yearbook and posted some shots of teachers.  Folks went nuts commenting on favorite teachers from years ago.  I think FB has changed so much. * You choose what (if anything) you want to share and who you want to share it with.*  It's a good source for news that's trending on social media.  In general I like it, but I don't use it much for telling folks my personal business.





Ameriscot said:


> Unless you get hacked, FB is as private as you want it to be.  You can have only your family and dearest friends on FB.  No one else will see what you post.  My sister refuses to get on FB so I have to email her, but I refuse to make a special effort to email her photos that she could see if she joined FB.  Her kids have given up and send them to her in texts to her phone.



Exactly, for most people, most of what people see when they click on my page is a blank page, not even some of the people whom I've let friend me can see everything I post which isn't much to begin with, but still, if one doesn't want to share things with any but one person, the features are there to allow them to do so.  I much rather share particular parts of my real life there with my family and friends then on an open forum and then there are things I talk about on here about I don't post to FB.  Works well for me.  Well so far.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2016)

Since I only have one family member on FB who rarely posts, I think it's mostly boring. I rarely look at it except for historical posts about my old home town.


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't post a lot of food pics unless it's something special - colourful curries in Thailand, a cocktail or bottle of beer pic which includes a beachside view or my foot hanging over the side of a boat.  Or food shots I consider artistic.



The last time I posted a picture of my food was when I was served a salad with a good-sized octopus on top of it.....a real one.  Something like that just _has_ to be shared, doncha think?


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2016)

Bee said:


> I can't understand why people say they don't like putting a lot of personal stuff on Facebook and yet are quite happy to post it on an open forum such as this one where the world and his wife can read it.



I guess it's because on Facebook, everyone knows who you are.  On this forum, everybody knows who you want them to THINK you are.   For  instance, instead of the 78-year-old widow I claim to be, I could just as easily be a 50-year-old man living in his mother's basement spamming everyone.  

On SF, I could say "HEY, I LOST 50 POUNDS!" and you'd all congratulate me, but on Facebook, I'd get 10 people who would say, "Since when?  You were still fat yesterday at lunch!" 

For the record, I really AM a 68-year-old widow and, sorry to say, I'm still fat.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think FB is what you make it.  You can share as much or as little as you want through the privacy settings.  As an example, there are photos of my grandchildren that I'll only share with other family members.  I recently came across an "extension" for Google Chrome called "F.B. Purity" and it has done a great job and letting me control just what I see on the screen.  It's eliminated much of the fluff from advertisers.  Again, it's all customizable.  For me, FB gives me a way of staying in touch with far flung relatives, old friends and former colleagues from across the country.  It's enabled me to reconnect with some folks I'd lost touch with and I'm glad we've resumed contact, even if it's infrequent.  It's given me access to other photographers who share a common love of photography and who share comments and tips regarding software.  During football season, there's been times when an old friend from FL and I will use the FB instant message feature to comment back and forth during a Patriots game.  It makes the game more fun, even though we're far apart.  I enjoy FB, but it doesn't rule my life.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 10, 2016)

Btw, I recently lost 60 lbs.  :banana:  I also went swimming with a dolphin, um, I think it was dolphins, though it kept trying to nip me:shark:


----------



## Manatee (Jul 10, 2016)

No hablo Facebook.  I hate going through the learning process with anything electronic.


----------



## IKE (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not on FB and don't have any desire to be......but then I also don't Text, Tweet, Skype, own a answering machine or carry my old style flip open AT&T cell phone 95% of the time.

Sometimes it gets lonely in my cave.


----------



## nitelite (Jul 10, 2016)

I do not belong to Facebook. I'm a private person and do not care to air all my business. I moved many times during my childhood so I do not have friends from the past to reconnect with. I think it's good for people who enjoy it, yet I also hear about instances of bullying, which makes me think some might take it a little too far.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about FB, I try to read the good things and ignore the rest.


----------



## grannyjo (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't use facebook,  never have,  never want to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2016)

FB isn't just about 'friends'.  In my 'feed' I get various newspapers and lots of other sites I 'liked' and follow, funny, informative, liberal politics, Buddhist sites, Scottish sites, Boomer sites, travel, photography, etc etc.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 11, 2016)

nitelite said:


> I do not belong to Facebook. I'm a private person and do not care to air all my business. I moved many times during my childhood so I do not have friends from the past to reconnect with. I think it's good for people who enjoy it, yet I also hear about instances of bullying, which makes me think some might take it a little too far.



The thing is... When you open a FB page.. no one forces you to air all your business..  It's a choice.


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2016)

jujube said:


> I guess it's because on Facebook, everyone knows who you are.  On this forum, everybody knows who you want them to THINK you are.   For  instance, instead of the 78-year-old widow I claim to be, I could just as easily be a 50-year-old man living in his mother's basement spamming everyone.
> 
> On SF, I could say "HEY, I LOST 50 POUNDS!" and you'd all congratulate me, but on Facebook, I'd get 10 people who would say, "Since when?  You were still fat yesterday at lunch!"
> 
> For the record, I really AM a 68-year-old widow and, sorry to say, I'm still fat.



I agree, I think giving out too much real info about ones self is not the best thing to do on the internet and you never know if the person is actually who or what they say they are.

For me I always try to be somewhat guarded of what I post about myself but because we are all friends here I'll open up just a little.

Appearance wise I resemble a young Fabio and at age 66 I still have the ****** prowess of a twenty year old man.....I own multi million dollar villas in five countries and have a extremely attractive 20-ish year old mistresses waiting for me in each one.....I have two smallish 250' yachts that outwardly resemble scaled down versions of the Queen Mary.....I own a fleet of private jets that are always ready to fly at a moments notice.....my net worth puts me in the same league as Warren Buffett but admittedly I'm not up there with my close friend Bill Gates yet.

I realize some here on the forum are much better off than me and live a much more opulent life style.......I just try to get by as best I can with what little I have.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Ike, need a mermaid as crew? I work for fish. Lolol.


----------



## Bee (Jul 11, 2016)

jujube said:


> I guess it's because on Facebook, everyone knows who you are.  On this forum, everybody knows who you want them to THINK you are.   For  instance, instead of the 78-year-old widow I claim to be, I could just as easily be a 50-year-old man living in his mother's basement spamming everyone.
> 
> On SF, I could say "HEY, I LOST 50 POUNDS!" and you'd all congratulate me, but on Facebook, I'd get 10 people who would say, "Since when?  You were still fat yesterday at lunch!"
> 
> For the record, I really AM a 68-year-old widow and, sorry to say, I'm still fat.



Actually off hand I know of two cases where the member on an open forum was traced to where they lived because of photos and information they gave out on the forum.


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, need a mermaid as crew? I work for fish. Lolol.



Funny you should ask girl, I am looking for a new yacht captain (caught the last one playing in the hen house if you know what I mean) and a first mate.....can Philly skipper a yacht ?


----------



## Bee (Jul 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> FB isn't just about 'friends'.  In my 'feed' I get various newspapers and lots of other sites I 'liked' and follow, funny, informative, liberal politics, Buddhist sites, Scottish sites, Boomer sites, travel, photography, etc etc.



My Facebook is very similar to yours Ameriscot as far as information sites/groups are concerned and very rarely do I post a status on Facebook.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes he can Ike.


----------



## IKE (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yes he can Ike.



Consider yourself and Philly hired if you're willing to relocate to the French Riviera.....I'll have my lawyer get in touch to discuss the salary and benefit details with you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2016)

Bee said:


> My Facebook is very similar to yours Ameriscot as far as information sites/groups are concerned and very rarely do I post a status on Facebook.



I post statuses as well but try not to overdo.  I share posts of friends that I find especially funny or thoughtful.  Yesterday I posted that I was watching Wimbledon and supporting Andy Murray and got quite a lot of comments and likes, especially by hubby's cousins - Scots, of course.  Also discussing Brexit with some friends. 

I share photos when we travel and many people say they enjoy them and they like to see the world through my photos.


----------



## ossian (Jul 11, 2016)

I have never got into social networking. I do have both a Twitter and FB account but use neither of them and never have done. I am concerned about what use can be made of the info that I put on social network but also, since I do not use a smartphone, it is not that such a responsive process for me. Which is no bad thing, I think, as it seems too easy to spend much of your life attached to social networking sites.

I am a bit of a dinosaur, I am afraid!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 11, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> The thing is... When you open a FB page.. no one forces you to air all your business..  It's a choice.



This is true, I don't discuss anything personal on FB, I just like family and friend pictures and some of their postings anything personal about me, I talk with them individually.  I don't give status updates.  Last time I posted a picture it was from a group outing I attended back in February and that picture was sent to me as a like and I posted it here briefly.  I don't discuss things like politics, my health, where I'm going and such on the site.  I save the old lady health issues for this forum, that's what I mean by some things I only discuss on this forum and other forums.  I'm certainly not about to let my nephews, nieces and granddaughter see anything I have to say about men I've loved, bedded want to bed or wanted to empale over the years.  :eek1:  I'll save those details for when and if they ask me up close and personal.    As far as what I'm doing on a day to day basis, I share with my friends over the phone on a need to know basis.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't trust it.  It's like you have to sell your soul to the kid who founded it, to be on it.  My soul is my own.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Consider yourself and Philly hired if you're willing to relocate to the French Riviera.....I'll have my lawyer get in touch to discuss the salary and benefit details with you.



I'd like to volunteer as an assistant to Shali; I can help her cook, or if she doesn't feel like cooking, I'll be happy to do it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I don't trust it.  It's like you have to sell your soul to the kid who founded it, to be on it.  My soul is my own.



Such drama!

Why do these threads turn into FB bashing?  Every single time. I enjoy keeping in touch with family and friends around the world but somehow this is evil?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Such drama!
> 
> Why do these threads turn into FB bashing?  Every single time. I enjoy keeping in touch with family and friends around the world but somehow this is evil?



I know... it's a hoot..  It's like some folks believe you have to post naked pics of yourself if you open a FB page for the entire world to see..  That's optional after all...  mine are all only for "friends..  hahahahahaha....


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 12, 2016)

Well, I like FB. The dog rescue I work for communicates via FB (they have secret groups) and it is a very effective way to keep everyone informed about what is going on, hold meetings, and so forth. We have a national, breed specific rescue, so the volunteers are from all over the country. On the rescue's other pages, we all enjoy seeing photos and hearing anecdotes about dogs that have been adopted through us.

I also keep in touch with friends, relatives, and a few dog adopters via FB. I keep up with Bernie Sanders and some favorite authors there. 

I rarely post anything personal on my page -- once in awhile, an anecdote about my dog. I share dog information that a lot of people may not know already, and that's about it. Sometimes I annoy my ex-husband (we have been friends for 37 years) by being logical and factual, just for fun. (He is an enlightened being, and I am not.)

I use all the privacy settings, have apps that keep the ads and trackers away, don't play games on there, don't have FB on my phone, and have a complex password, so I figure I'm safe as possible on there. For someone like me, FB isn't a dangerous place. FB is a useful tool ... I don't spend a lot of time on there, but I do check it daily.


----------



## IKE (Jul 12, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I'd like to volunteer as an assistant to Shali; I can help her cook, or if she doesn't feel like cooking, I'll be happy to do it!



Having a backup for Shali sounds like a good idea Butterfly......her and Philly may be preoccupied at times.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey! I'm shocked!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

FB came in very handy today. Funeral today for our next door neighbour and I realized this morning I hadn't told our friends who rented our house from us while we lived in Uganda. So they were neighbours with this lady and her husband for two years. I don't have the friends phone numbers so sent a FB PM to tell them the service was this morning.  The husband came to the service and was very glad I told him. His wife and kids are visiting the US so only he could be there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hey! I'm shocked!



Yea, I believe you. LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I know... it's a hoot..  It's like some folks believe you have to post naked pics of yourself if you open a FB page for the entire world to see..  That's optional after all...  mine are all only for "friends..  hahahahahaha....



As you know QS, I only occasionally post naked photos of myself and hubby to FB. 

:lofl:


----------



## IKE (Jul 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> As you know QS, I only occasionally post naked photos of myself and hubby to FB.
> 
> :lofl:



Do you blur out the good bits ?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 12, 2016)

Case of been there done that with  chat room  types  .

With the mix up on phone  & internet  bill  thinking about  going  off line..
Know  its  an impossible  thought,, too much   comes    through  internet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> As you know QS, I only occasionally post naked photos of myself and hubby to FB.
> 
> :lofl:



I know...  You really don't overdo it.  Your naked pics are done in the very best of taste.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I know...  You really don't overdo it.  Your naked pics are done in the very best of taste.



Thank you! Yours are very tasteful as well. :grin:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Do you blur out the good bits ?



Oh no. Nothing was hidden.  :bowknot:


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 12, 2016)

The question was what do we think of FB.  I prefer honesty.  Due to social media those who would do harm have access to our private information.  People, especially the site owners, makes money from it.  Yes, it's nice to be able to contact people, but it comes with a price whether we realize it or not.  I've done it before.  Had bad results and withdrew my page.  I may do it again when my book is released, but I dread it.  Big sites are hacked more often than smaller ones.


----------



## senile1 (Jul 12, 2016)

I just learned of the birth of my 6th grandchild via facebook, a baby girl named Taylor. Face book is pretty much a means for me to keep in touch with my kids.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 12, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I just learned of the birth of my 6th grandchild via facebook, a baby girl named Taylor. Face book is pretty much a means for me to keep in touch with my kids.



Congrats man.  Mazel Tov.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 12, 2016)

I had only one experience with Facebook.  Joined because of an old friend.  She had a cousin who I met once, and whose main goal in life seemed to be to set the record for number of "friends" she had on Facebook.  I got caught up in a network that grew exponentially.   I just closed the account, rather than "unfriend" her (the cousin). There might have been a way to block  her posts without unfriending her, IDK.   But the stuff they posted was not at all interesting to me.  Almost all about their families who were complete strangers to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

senile1 said:


> I just learned of the birth of my 6th grandchild via facebook, a baby girl named Taylor. Face book is pretty much a means for me to keep in touch with my kids.



Congrats!  FB is how I keep up with my family who are all in the US, friends and inlaws in UK, inlaws in Australia, and friends in Uganda where we lived.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats Senile1, babies, they are the best, except late at night.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2016)

I like FB in general, and use it a lot to keep up with my grandkids particularly, nearly all of whom live at points far distant from me. What used to drive me crazy was that I naively checked the
"follow" box for a few people, some of whom I barely know. I was getting notices around the clock about everything they did! One lady was a baseball fanatic and kept posting details about the
games she was either attending or watching. I finally learned how to "unfollow" people, and the problem ended.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 13, 2016)

Sunny said:


> .... What used to drive me crazy was that I naively checked the "follow" box for a few people, some of whom I barely know. I was getting notices around the clock about everything they did! One lady was a baseball fanatic and kept posting details about the
> games she was either attending or watching. I finally learned how to "unfollow" people, and the problem ended.



That's what I should have done, I guess---"unfollow."   I think the default setting must be to follow everyone who is a "friend" of anyone who is a "friend."    It was overwhelming.  I was too new to Facebook at the time to figure all that stuff out.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes, I used to think that unfollow is the same thing as unfriend. It isn't. You can still be "friends" with someone and unfollow them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Yes, I used to think that unfollow is the same thing as unfriend. It isn't. You can still be "friends" with someone and unfollow them.



Yup.  And you can also see fewer posts from friends.  One of mine is known for displaying things that she sews.  They're beautiful, but now that I've seen them about 50 times, I don't need to see everything she makes.  Just checked of the option for seeing less of this kind of post.


----------

